# generar archivos gerber con pcbwizard



## pepechip (Oct 4, 2010)

hola
Quisiera mandar a fabricar unas PCB realizadas con el wizard.
Quisiera saber si esta todo seleccionado correctamente para generar estos archivos.



Me genera los sigientes archivos: gb0, gb1, gb2, gb3, drl, y uno en documento de texto.

¿alguien ha mandado a fabricar placas realizadas con el pcbwizard?

un saludo


----------



## chicolisto (Abr 1, 2011)

hola pepechip, en este momento tengo la misma vieja duda que tu tuviste... como lograste solucionar ese problema... quiero hacer unos diseños que tengo en pcb wizard3 y me arroja archivos con extenciones iguales a las que tú mencionas... en mi caso se utilizaría mach3.


----------



## Logiic One (Jun 4, 2014)

chicolisto dijo:


> hola pepechip, en este momento tengo la misma vieja duda que tu tuviste... como lograste solucionar ese problema... quiero hacer unos diseños que tengo en pcb wizard3 y me arroja archivos con extenciones iguales a las que tú mencionas... en mi caso se utilizaría mach3.



Hola que tal, me imagino que ya resolviste tu duda, simplemente es cambiandole el numero que tiene la extensión por la letra  ' r ' 
ejemplo

archivo.gb0 a archivo0.gbr

Mi única duda es si pudiste hacer que el mach3 te interpretara estos archivos o como lo lograste??


----------

